# Refusing Induction? Has anyone done this? URGENT ADVICE NEEDED



## Lyndseymummy

Hi, I'm currently pregnant with my second child and I'm 41 weeks plus 3 days. I've had 2 membrane sweeps and unfortunately neither of them have been successful as my cervix is quite hard and only 1 cm dilated. My first birth went really well with my waters breaking naturally & contractions starting, although I did need help with being induced to help me dilate last time. 
My midwife (mw) has booked me in for an induction this Thursday and I'm a little worried about it. Mw says at the moment they wouldn't be able to break my waters due to my thick hard cervix so I would need a pessarie, I understand that there is a small risk of this distressing baby and again, a small, but a chance of an emergency c section if baby doesn't like the pessarie. If the pesserie works and breaks down my cervix they can then break my waters and if contractions don't start they can they induce me via drip - Im told to expect this whole episode to last up to 3 days before baby maybe born Incase I need a few pesseries. 
Me & my partner are sure that we are a week behind the due date that the mw has to go from which would only make me term +3 days. 
We also have a Daughter who is only 19 months old and the thought of having a c section and being immobile for a while scares me as I don't want her to feel neglected. 

I know we can refuse to be induced and ask for longer Incase natural labour begins but I'm worried about the risk and wondered if anyone had had this same issue and what they'd decided? 

Mw has explained that around 41 weeks the placenta can start to break down and not supply baby with the nutrients it needs however everyones placenta can be different and can be anywhere between 37 - 45 weeks. If we decide to hold on a while we can be tested daily where they can check baby is ok. I'm really worried about any decision being the wrong one, I don't want to put the baby under the spstress of the pessarie and being induced & maybe have a c section if a few more days would make it happen naturally. On the other hand I certainly would not want baby to be getting food supplied via the placenta if it was to break down. I'm not sure of the hospital can test the status of your placenta whilst ots inside but I will ask them this at my consultation on Thursday.

If anyone can offer any advice it would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks, Lyndsey


----------



## fairydust87

I was booked in for an induction today. I chose the last day possible before it became dangerous for baby which would be 41+6 8th June. Im hoping things kick off before then. Theres every chance you LO will come before your induction date as things change everyday and everyone is different. I really hope things go well for you and the pessary works (if you have it). xx


----------



## Irish Eyes

You can always refuse an induction! They can give you monitoring to check the status of the placenta. I was speaking to my Mum about this as I'm now 41+5 tomorrow and she told me that I was born at 43 weeks and my brother at 42+5. Apparantly it used to be really common but now hospitals are so scared of being sued that they'd prefer to induce. The thought of being induced terrifies me. I've been warned as well it could take 3 days, has higher risks of needing epidural as the contractions are far more intense which leads to higher levels of intervention from forceps or C-Section. Considering I had a homebirth planned, this is my last resport!


----------



## aliss

I will be refusing any induction and monitoring daily after 42 weeks... I refuse to do that dance again, it was horrid.


----------



## Lyndseymummy

I have a consultation tomorrow morning to discuss options & risks etc.....

I read a story on here yesterday saying that someone had declined induction & their baby had died & the placenta was all shrivelled up & hadn't been supplying any for about a week & baby had starved. I'm sorry to share this story but it's really worrying me now thinking about that story.

I think when I am checked out tomorrow if my cervix is still the same as it was on Saturday then I will go for the induction as if I haven't improved in 6 days.... Seems it would become more of a risk to wait too long. But if my cervix is soft & I'm dilating & they can ensure to check the placentas quality I may then hold on. 

Thank you all for your relies, I wish you all well with your little ones xx


----------



## Odd Socks

one of my good friends turned down induction & had monitoring every 2 days from 40+12. they can scan your placenta to make sure it's still doing ok as well. 

my friend went into labour at 40+15 & gave birth to a healthy baby girl at 40+17 who's now a wonderful 2 year old!

if no issues arise from a scan / monitoring with placenta & baby & you don't want to be induced, then don't be!

xx


----------



## maidelyn

The longer you go past 41 weeks the higher the chance of stillbirth, there was an article in BMJ about it the other week, will see if I can find the link.

Edit https://www.bmj.com/content/344/bmj.e2838


----------



## kanga

I'mm all for refusing induction too but wanted to share my experience briefly of having placenta monitored. IMO, the monitoring was bollocks. I was told the placenta was fine but my baby lost weight at the end of my pregnancy over a period of 3 weeks and was skin and bone when he came out, which IMO was due to my placenta not being effective. I would discuss in detail how they will monitor your placenta and how accurate their monitoring has bene proven to be. gl x


----------



## chuck

In the uk you can refuse induction up to any point. 

Remember your due date is done by guesswork. 

40 weeks is an average, 42 weeks is still normal. 

The data that us used to tell you that Placenta function drops massively after 40 weeks is old and unreliable. 

You can opt for expectant management and have baby placenta and cord blood flow monitored. 

Most inductions aren't needed and many fail ending in excessive interventions or EMCS. 

I've had an EMCS (not induced) a VBAC (not induced) thankfully. 

But I would never ever have an induction unless there was hard evidence that my or the babies life was in danger.


----------



## ZoMo

I have only had one baby who is now 3 months old. I had gestational diabetes and was booked in for an induction on my due date. I was never even aware that you can refuse an induction! 

I went in on my induction date and they spent 48 hours trying to induce me. 3 pessaries were inserted, 2 in the first 24 hours and one the next day. All the attempts failed. I got nothing, not even a twinge!! All these other ladies were coming in, being induced and going into labour and having their babies and it was like I was static on the conveyor belt!

I went in on Friday morning and on Sunday morning nothing had changed so I had a c-section. I cannot complain at all about the c-section, I had a really positive experience and my baby was completely healthy and none the worse for wear from either the induction attempts or the c-section. In fact they had to use forceps during the c-section as she soooo didnt want to come out at all!

Make whatever choice is right for you and your baby, nobody should tell you otherwise. I just wanted to give you my experience of the worse case scenario of failed induction and non-emergency c-section which turned out great!


----------



## Irish Eyes

Just to let you know I had my induction at 42 weeks. The pessary caused the contractions to come way too fast, monitoring showed I was contracting constantly instead of the gradual build up. They missed how fast I was dilating as they would only check every 4 hours. So I was left in agony with no pain relief for 4 hours until they realised I was 9cms and rushed me to labour ward where he was born 30 minutes later.

However, I needed no intervention, needed one small stitch and after giving birth at 5.13pm on wednesday i was home that night. So it's not always bad!


----------



## SnuggleMum

It is also worth weighing up the risks of the placenta failing, and the risks of induction. It is a personal choice. I am more concerned with the (largely) increased risks of the cascade of intervention, risk of c-section, risk of instrumental delivery and the impact on breastfeeding, than the very small risk of placenta failing.

I had a nessercary induction (pre-eclampsia) and this time I will not opt for an induction for going post dates. 

My advice would be to read, read, read and do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## aliss

SnuggleMum said:


> It is also worth weighing up the risks of the placenta failing, and the risks of induction. It is a personal choice. I am more concerned with the (largely) increased risks of the cascade of intervention, risk of c-section, risk of instrumental delivery and the impact on breastfeeding, than the very small risk of placenta failing.

Thats exactly how I view it too (after having a cascade clusterf*ck of pitocin and dystocia), Id rather choose a longer gestation.


----------



## Lyndseymummy

I actually went into labour myself early hours of the morning of the possible induction/consultation to discuss it. - a sign or what! 

Our beautiful Daughter was born last night, baby Isobel and is very healthy.

All went well, they had to break my waters but no pessarie needed! 

I asked them to check my placenta afterwards just to give me some info .... It was still looking very healthy although they did confirm that they cannot tell exactly what it is doing in the body, they can only look at it and check if it looks healthy. (afterwards). 

I wish you all luck with our Families,

Lyndsey x


----------



## aliss

Fantastic and congrats!!


----------



## dan-o

Just read you new post so edited mine as it no longer applies! 

Fab news congratulations!!


----------

